# I can't make up my mind



## HavToNo (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a 6D as a second body. I shoot mainly birds so I have a 7D Mark ii but I want something for everything else and I want it to be good in low light. I'd love to have a 5D Mark IV but it's way over my budget. I'm also thinking of the 80D because of the versatility. I don't care about video as I just shoot stills. I know these cameras are very different but I can't decide what to get. I have a T6i as the second body but I'm not that happy with it. I'd like to try photographing the milky way so that's why I was thinking about a full frame. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2017)

6D....good camera...shoots nice pictures! Good sensor.


----------



## rosh4u (Aug 29, 2017)

Good sensor!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2017)

I am in a similar dilemma. Wishing there werent so many good cameras lol.

After reading about either 5div and 6dii I want them both lol. I think 6dii is the answer but Im not convinced quite yet. I like cutting edge tech, cant see the benefit of 5div for twice the price. Focus tweaking? 2 slots? dont overly care about that stff. 4k is probably cool but then I need a new TV haha and I dont want to install that.

Make up our minds before we switch to NIKON!

Sorry to be of no help.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 29, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I am in a similar dilemma. Wishing there werent so many good cameras lol.
> 
> After reading about either 5div and 6dii I want them both lol. I think 6dii is the answer but Im not convinced quite yet. I like cutting edge tech, cant see the benefit of 5div for twice the price. Focus tweaking? 2 slots? dont overly care about that stff. 4k is probably cool but then I need a new TV haha and I dont want to install that.
> 
> ...


They seem to be bashing the 6Dii and saying that the original 6D is better at high ISO. I don't know what to think. I like all the new features of the 6Dii but it would take me a lot longer to save up for. I'm going to sell my T6i with the 15-85 to fund the new camera. It's only 9 months old and less that 700 shots on it so I should be able to get a good price for it. The 6Dii with the 24-105 F4 is $4000 in Canada and the original 6D and 24-105 F4 is about $2500. Is it worth it to spend an extra $1500 for the extra features? Sometimes my brain hurts thinking about it.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2017)

Skip the L lens and its 2,600 for Vii and 1,600 for the original 6D at Henrys.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 29, 2017)

I can't skip the lens because the 15-85 lens I have won't work on an FF camera. It's an EFs lens for crop bodies only.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2017)

Surely the L series kit lens is the only option then!


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Sep 1, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a similar dilemma. Wishing there werent so many good cameras lol.
> ...


Is anything really worth it? Just got to say what the F--k, make your move and splurge for something you want and will make you happy. You only live once.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 1, 2017)

Tell that to my wife. YOLO. Haha.

Ordering a 5diii with 24-105L for $2700. ( best buy ca). Dont need to have current tech, just good I'll be happy.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Sep 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Tell that to my wife. YOLO. Haha.
> 
> Ordering a 5diii with 24-105L for $2700. ( best buy ca). Dont need to have current tech, just good I'll be happy.


Good choice and a great value. I was gonna buy the 5d miii body only but I scratched a $500 winner this morning and I ordered the 5d M iv instead. Thanks FL Lottery for being the deciding factor.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Tell that to my wife. YOLO. Haha.
> 
> Ordering a 5diii with 24-105L for $2700. ( best buy ca). Dont need to have current tech, just good I'll be happy.


That's a great deal. I just checked it out and if I had enough saved up I'd go for it. I'm still about $1,000 short. Hmmm, what could I sell that my wife wouldn't notice missing


----------



## BobIngram (Sep 2, 2017)

If it is financing then you should be HAPPY chances you won't need the additional bells and whistles. You can look forward to the Mv. I own both the 5D Miii and the 7D Mii. The 5D I bought before the iv came out and for me, the additional features were not enough to make me want to upgrade...

(btw I use to live in TO)


----------

